# Enough goddamn Reality TV



## Bender (Jun 27, 2009)

Seriously, fuck it all 

Not everyone gives a damn about your  gay-ass lives you fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

The Real World is dull

Charm school is gay

G's to gents is also overdramatic mary Sue 

Cartoon Network is a Network controlled by people who have monkeys taking control and actually have a SHOW about a cartoon with people parodying a Reality game show. 

Here's the difference 

between them you fucking dumb rednecks 

Reality TV takes a while

CARTOONS *DON'T*

VH1 I don't know about any of your reality TV shows but I'm sure they're just as much fail.

It just puzzles me why the hell you people would subject children to this ridiculous nonsense you think all you people who are on these type of shows are going to make history? Somewhere in the category as the Michael Jackson MLK JFK etc.? You're not you're on a gay-ass TV show where people hype your shitty lives. 

How your daddy beat you how you were sexually abused ,arrested in your youth,molested. The more they do that the less people care. I for one don't care. I'm just laughing at how fucking retarded all of you are. It's the reason America in general sucks ass. Reality shows are the equivalent to the quality of Michael Bay films and Jason Friedberg Aaron Seltzer parody movie (the people who made meet the spartans and disaster movie). It's the exact same as how America can't even remember the meaning of it. It's because of this shit people are losing the meaning behind their fucking channels. MTV Nickelodeon,Cartoon Network etc. You want nothing but Reality TV shows? THEN MAKE A MOTHERFUCKING CHANNEL FOR IT AND STOP FLOODING OUR FAVORITE CHANNELS WITH YOUR GAY-ASS BULLCRAP YOU DOG SHIT EATING CUNT-ASS UGLY DEMENTED RETARDED-ASS MOTHERFUCKERS! I'M SICK OF IT!


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jun 27, 2009)

It's fun to watch fake drama. 

We do it for teh lulz.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 27, 2009)

True dat.

/////


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 27, 2009)

fucking reality television, why dont we ban it?


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 27, 2009)

Well shit..


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2009)

yo dawg i herd u leik bawwwwing about srs business



Seriously, though?  Change the fucking channel.  It's not hard.  Grow up, and think about putting on something other than MTV.  Hell, be creative, and give the History Channel a chance.  


Also, uh.. reality TV takes a while while cartoons don't?  In what world?


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2009)

A little drastic...but yea. I'm sick of it too.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

The only one that I like watching is Biggest Loser.

How to deal with obese people? Reality show it!


----------



## Koi (Jun 27, 2009)

You watch History and Discovery?   I seriously NEVER would have guessed, and I mean that sincerely.

And yeah, I remember The Real World v. Road Rules.  Back from when I was like, thirteen.  I love how you're treating the fictional characters on Total Drama Island (which I've never seen) as if they're real people.   An episode of filmed TV takes maybe a week to _really_ produce, (especially shows like that, since, if I remember correctly from like eight years ago, they had.. a challenge every week, or something?) whereas animation typically takes a few weeks, up to a month.  So really, I'm not quite sure what you're talking about, unless you're seriously implying that the characters on TDI are real people who spend their time doing nothing.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 27, 2009)

> It's the exact same as how America can't even remember the meaning of it.



Wow.

You're comparing channels being flooded with reality shows...to americans forgetting why the country was founded...wow...


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2009)

cool rant bro.


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jun 27, 2009)

I totally agree with you


----------



## geG (Jun 27, 2009)

The Mole was the only reality series I ever liked. I miss that show


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jun 28, 2009)

True Life on MTV is the only good reality show on tv right now, for the simple fact that it's actually _real!_


----------



## masterriku (Jun 28, 2009)

> SHOW about a cartoon with people parodying a Reality game show.





You act as though a horrible tv genre shouldn't be parodied.
I would also like to add that said parody is actually a pretty good show.


That is of course unless you are not talking about Total Drama Island if you talk about those new reality bullshit on CN then all I have to say is damn straight.

I blame survivor.


----------



## SmackyTheFrog (Jun 28, 2009)

Which is why I don't watch TV at all.


----------



## Bender (Jun 28, 2009)

masterriku said:


> That is of course unless you are not talking about Total Drama Island if you talk about those new reality bullshit on CN then all I have to say is damn straight.
> 
> I blame survivor.



Yeah I was talking about TDI


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> GAY-ASS BULLCRAP



I agree bro.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm amazed everyone else didn't get sick of this crap 6 years ago. This is probably why I barely watch TV, except for movies and shit.


----------



## Peter (Jun 28, 2009)

Colourful language you got thar.  

But I do agree with you, I'm sick of all the mindless reality-show shit.


----------



## Bender (Jun 29, 2009)

All these shitty reality TV shows are making me angry tell me my friends where do I go to make a complaint to these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in control of my TV shows?


----------



## Frieza (Jun 29, 2009)

well.. it takes man hours to create real masterful entertainment.. analogy example..

remember the ps2.. well the ratio of good games to shitty games were 1:14.

Well reality gameshow tv is shit just to pass time. I will watch one reality tv show.. not because I like them, but what I can learn from them.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree completely. Rage against the world bro .


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> All these shitty reality TV shows are making me angry tell me my friends where do I go to make a complaint to these ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in control of my TV shows?



lol, they only listen to ratings buddy. If they have viewers, they are going to broadcast it.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

I watch them sometimes, just out of boredom. 

I don't mind them that much


----------



## Jeff (Jun 30, 2009)

Of the reality shows out there, I like the ones on A&E; especially Intervention.  That show is truly powerful.

Otherwise, Daisy of Love shows me how incredibly unbelievable reality love shows turn out when all the contestants are there just to fuck her once and leave.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 5, 2009)

Chee said:


> lol, they only listen to ratings buddy. If they have viewers, they are going to broadcast it.



Even if they don't have viewers they'll broadcast it because it's cheap to produce.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 5, 2009)

Reality tv has become the bane of television. Even over the years before they became this annoying, I've only ever liked a small few.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jul 5, 2009)

my parents took part in a "reality" show called The block hoegaarden :ho


----------



## Adonis (Jul 5, 2009)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my parents took part in a "reality" show called The block hoegaarden :ho



My uncle was on a reality show called Cops.



















He lost.


----------



## Migooki (Jul 5, 2009)

Yea, you tell them.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jul 5, 2009)

Koi said:


> yo dawg i herd u leik bawwwwing about srs business
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reality TV is on almost every channel now Koi. It's cheap and easy to make, so more and more channels are going down that route and it sucks.


----------



## Harmonie (Jul 5, 2009)

Hey, as long as it stays off of Cartoon Network it's all good.

Oh wait...


----------



## Bender (Jul 5, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Reality TV is on almost every channel now Koi. It's cheap and easy to make, so more and more channels are going down that route and it sucks.



He's saying that because he loves being on MTV The Real World 

It must suck being the only transsexual dude and exposing your self to a BILLION viewers


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 6, 2009)

Adonis said:


> My uncle was on a reality show called Cops.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Quoted for lulz.


----------



## Nightfall (Jul 6, 2009)

The only thing I find appealing from reality like shows, is watching shitty singers being reprimanded by judges on youtube, and even that gets old...

I think I enjoyed a reality show like 7 years ago, since then it's just been to vomit at every show like that... Luckily I removed myself from the curse of TV...


----------



## Trism (Jul 6, 2009)

Reality T.V. is, for the most part, nothing more than mind numbing rubbish. To think that Cartoon Network has started airing this type of crap is really gut-retching. American Idol and The Biggest Loser are the only decent ones.

Television has truly gone to hell in a hand basket.


----------

